# SWF with my own wheels



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Located in central Oklahoma
I have purple hair and hazel eyes, snuggly plump and 5'3". I have built a log house in colorado, hiked and lived in Alaska and raised most types of livestock. 
I am looking for passionate kisses (haven't found a good substitute), long conversations and someone who keeps the thermostat high enough in the winter to sleep sans-attire. Send picture of your thermostat!


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry.........I don't have a real thermostat thingie.

Cabin get to hot=open door
Cabin get cold=close door
Before getting into sleeping bag close door so bears don't poop on cabin floor, and I slip and fall on bear poop while peeing in coffee can. Must remember to not use pee can for making coffee.

For fine tuning cabin temperature use window.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Sourdough said:


> Sorry.........I don't have a real thermostat thingie.
> 
> Cabin get to hot=open door
> Cabin get cold=close door
> ...


But can you bank the wood stove to still have embers in the morning? I never mastered that skill and had some pretty cold mornings.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

she didn't include her picture with all that info but I can tell you in case you haven't seen it Debbie is beautiful! ~Georgia


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

newfieannie said:


> she didn't include her picture with all that info but I can tell you in case you haven't seen it Debbie is beautiful! ~Georgia


Only require photo of beer and tequila inventory, to make instant decision.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Scroll down 3 or 4 forums, Debbie. Lotta guys with spare tires there.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

"I have built a log house in colorado,"



njkomarnitzky said:


> and yeah I guess interest is the work I haven't even thought about it I'm just moved out to Colorado in September I'm supposed to buy property in springtime and go off the grid all by myself I've been planning this for a long time I just had to wait for my dad to die and bury him I did that over the summer I never thought I'd want to do it with anybody else but something about her ad I don't know at least got to see....


...jus sayin....

"Send picture of your thermostat!"

oh geez, I hope you have filters set for your incoming messages.....


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

newfieannie said:


> she didn't include her picture with all that info but I can tell you in case you haven't seen it Debbie is beautiful! ~Georgia


Aww Georgia, Thank you, that is so sweet.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Sourdough said:


> Only require photo of beer and tequila inventory, to make instant decision.


Sorry, I don't have any. sigh


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Bob M. said:


> "I have built a log house in colorado,"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naaa, no filters, ain't much I can't handle.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Sourdough said:


> Only require photo of beer and tequila inventory, to make instant decision.


Hahah!


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

DKWunlimited said:


> Naaa, no filters, ain't much I can't handle.


oh...well in that case, I bet you will probably get a lot of pictures of peoples thermostats then. it is refreshing to see a woman who really shows her priorities from the get go though. Fishing is all about the bait.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

I've found if the kisses are passionate enough the thermostat becomes a non-issue.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

RideBarefoot said:


> I've found if the kisses are passionate enough the thermostat becomes a non-issue.


Uh, I disagree. Freezing butt cold is freezing butt cold, no matter how good of a kisser he thinks he is!!


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Your mileage may vary. Just know that when my ex and I bought 14 acres of wooded land, we were so happy about it we moved onto it with a tent. The first 8 months were in that tent, from August until April. My butt never froze.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

RideBarefoot said:


> Your mileage may vary. Just know that when my ex and I bought 14 acres of wooded land, we were so happy about it we moved onto it with a tent. The first 8 months were in that tent, from August until April. My butt never froze.


I'm thinking now is probably not the best time to ask why he is your ex.... mighty tempting though!


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

He had a drug addiction I didn't know about. When I did find out, I had a knee-jerk reaction: it's me or that crap. He said he couldn't quit.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

RideBarefoot said:


> He had a drug addiction I didn't know about. When I did find out, I had a knee-jerk reaction: it's me or that crap. He said he couldn't quit.


Ouch!! At least he was honest, I supppse? That's a real drag tho, either way


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh man posts like this make me love this group more and more


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Oregon1986 said:


> Oh man posts like this make me love this group more and more


I know, it's so tempting to make my own now!! I could scare off at least a few more folks, I bet


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

ShannonR said:


> I know, it's so tempting to make my own now!! I could scare off at least a few more folks, I bet


Yeah right you'd have the guys lining up,you are a catch! I say do it


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

It'll be amusing, if nothing else


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

ShannonR said:


> It'll be amusing, if nothing else


Who knows you may meet a sexy farmer


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

I guess I'll find out! I find the idea more humorous than anything else... have I ever mentioned that I'm kind of against online dating?


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

ShannonR said:


> I guess I'll find out! I find the idea more humorous than anything else... have I ever mentioned that I'm kind of against online dating?


Lol there are a lot of nasty men on dating sites but also some amazing ones


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

My problem is, that anyone can pretend to be anything they want on the internet. Easy to lead people on, and then you don't have those important first impressions or your intuition to guide you. It's just not the same for me.


Oregon1986 said:


> Lol there are a lot of nasty men on dating sites but also some amazing ones


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

ShannonR said:


> My problem is, that anyone can pretend to be anything they want on the internet. Easy to lead people on, and then you don't have those important first impressions or your intuition to guide you. It's just not the same for me.


Yeah I met my share of freaks


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

DKWunlimited said:


> But can you bank the wood stove to still have embers in the morning? I never mastered that skill and had some pretty cold mornings.


If I'm sleeping naked all night I'll have logs for the stove doused in diesel.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> If I'm sleeping naked all night I'll have logs for the stove doused in diesel.


Bonus points!!


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

I don`t have a current picture, but this is from a couple years ago...I look slightly different now.....


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Edit...found a more recent picture...…


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

shawnlee said:


> I don`t have a current picture, but this is from a couple years ago...I look slightly different now.....


I love this site so much sometimes. You folks are great!!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

shawnlee said:


> I don`t have a current picture, but this is from a couple years ago...I look slightly different now.....


*Whistles*


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Oregon1986 said:


> *Whistles*


You need bells so you can have bells and whistles!


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

IndyDave said:


> You need bells so you can have bells and whistles!


I have bells, actually.
*runs over to the Christmas tree and shakes it*


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yer right Oregon. I was ginning to think the room had went comma toes lol


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

IndyDave said:


> You need bells so you can have bells and whistles!


Dave, I see you lurking..... play with us! You have the sense of humor for this


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Oregon1986 said:


> Oh man posts like this make me love this group more and more


Girls just wanna have fun!


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

ShannonR said:


> Dave, I see you lurking..... play with us! You have the sense of humor for this


Just got home. I was having fun earlier trying to post with the youngster's little tiny dogs wanting my undivided attention!


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

They were a real handful as I was all comfortable with them perching on my chest apparently understanding the implications of staying between my face and my phone.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I once read "how you keep your bed is how you keep the rest of your life" . messy bed messy life. ..right now my pillow has BenGay spots and my bed has 4 cats snoring away...


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Forcast said:


> I once read "how you keep your bed is how you keep the rest of your life" . messy bed messy life. ..right now my pillow has BenGay spots and my bed has 4 cats snoring away...


My blankets are currently in a giant was at the end of my bed lol


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I make my bed every morning as soon as I wake


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

My bed is made, every morning. It's imperfect, but.... toddler cooped up inside on a rainy day. We've had a couple pillow fights today.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

My bed ain't made, but my refrigerator is full. Too bad I ain't got anybody to holler at "Hey, Honey, how about going to the kitchen and making me something to eat?" 
Looks like I'll make it til sometime around Christmas with the junk piled around the chair, though. Whenever I do get it together enough to go get something to eat, I'm gonna be sure to pee while I'm up. If I remember to, that is.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I have not made my bed or washed sheets in roughly 20 years. I sleep in a sleeping bag.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I've had amnesia as long as I can remember.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Forget that! lol


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

RideBarefoot said:


> He had a drug addiction I didn't know about. When I did find out, I had a knee-jerk reaction: it's me or that crap. He said he couldn't quit.


By the way you say knee jerk, it sounds like you regret the decision?


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

"ILLEGAL" Drugs........Is Gods way of saying, "You have way too much money".


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Well guys since Debbie doesn’t want to post a picture let me explain the more important details.
She has the cutest little heart shaped face usually her hair is ar least chin length and frames it nicely.its a very pretty chestnut brown. I believe there may be hints of red in it there certainly is in her heart ...
Although to be honest it has been a while since I have seen it and it may be down to the floor or shaved into a buzz cut by this point .
She also has one of those voices that when you get on the telephone you go oh my God .
Of course we all know that when a girls voice drips honey on the phone it’s usually far different in person Debbie is the exception to the rule.
Since Debbie has already admitted that she is an exceptional Cudler I will point out that that is because she is perfectly equipped for the position ..
She also has a sharp inquisitive and very inventive mind.
But before you take all this as an invitation to chase without thought of consequence remember when she turns that mind to re-venge you do not want to be on the other end of it


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> Well guys since Debbie doesn’t want to post a picture let me explain the more important details.
> She has the cutest little heart shaped face usually her hair is ar least chin length and frames it nicely.its a very pretty chestnut brown. I believe there may be hints of red in it there certainly is in her heart ...
> Although to be honest it has been a while since I have seen it and it may be down to the floor or shaved into a buzz cut by this point .
> She also has one of those voices that when you get on the telephone you go oh my God .
> ...


While I should probably be flattered and I often forget why I went in the kitchen. I am certain that I have never met you and I don't need any jealous wives calling me thinking otherwise!!!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

You are correct Debbie we have never met but I have seen you many times and we have talked for hours.
And of course this was quite a few years ago my new wife is not jealous

By the way I believe you myself and sourdough where all in Alaska at the same time. Would’ve been interesting if we had ever ran into each other


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

wow so many of you have so much history here evidently...even stalkers who watch others without them knowing it......no friggin wonder why some goofs thought I was here before y'all are a bunch of creepy's on this forum.....


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Forcast said:


> I once read "how you keep your bed is how you keep the rest of your life" . messy bed messy life. ..right now my pillow has BenGay spots and my bed has 4 cats snoring away...


Hmm, I don't make my bed anymore...I used to think it was the way to go (bed looks tidy), but then I went to Germany, and was taught (maybe ordered) not to make my bed. Apparently, after a night of sleep, a bed should air out, so blankets are flipped over end of bed to accommodate that. The person telling me this was adamant I follow their direction on the matter...their logic sounded reasonable, and the flip-side, it was easier. 
I insist on clean white sheets, well bleached for my bed. Nothing like the residue of bleach when I slip into bed...lol


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Americanstand getting his daily talking to

www.liveleak.com/e/uw5xj_1544826697


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Bob M. said:


> wow so many of you have so much history here evidently...even stalkers who watch others without them knowing it......no friggin wonder why some goofs thought I was here before y'all are a bunch of creepy's on this forum.....


Not so much creepy, just many of us have been around a while. One of the draw backs of homesteading alone is that if something happens to you, it could be days or weeks for someone to check on you. I have given my number to quite a few people on here, both male and female. I check on them if I don’t see them post every now and then and a few check on me. Some have never called and others know that I will listen if they ever need to talk.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Bob M. said:


> By the way you say knee jerk, it sounds like you regret the decision?


When we met, it only took one look to fall headlong into each other's souls. I regret losing my best friend in that aspect. But as a business owner with everything to lose, no.


----------



## njkomarnitzky (Jul 14, 2017)

Bob M. said:


> "I have built a log house in colorado,"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually no Bob I do not have my filter set for incoming messages how in the heck do I do that


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

a good thing about living in the appalachian hills is coal , a good shovel of coal in the stove, and yer good till breakfast time . if that counts


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

This is to Deb and other ladies. 
#1 I absolutely HATE to have to talk on the phone, to men or women alike it dosent matter
#2 I hate to talk to women on the phone cause many women either talk too fast and I cant see their lips move, OR they talk in a pitch I cant pick up on
#3 Because I cant hear very good on the phone, especially to women, I try to guess what there talking about by what they said previously. This seldom works. Works better in person
IF I talk to you and I don't seem to be getting what you say, or seem to be wanting to close the conversation, the above is the reason. Sorry.


----------



## jerry arnold (Dec 1, 2018)

Sourdough said:


> Sorry.........I don't have a real thermostat thingie.
> 
> Cabin get to hot=open door
> Cabin get cold=close door
> ...


LMAO...great reply


----------

